# Ethical Standard Poodle Breeders



## KarlaJ99 (Nov 4, 2021)

Good Afternoon Everyone, 
I am new to finding dog breeders and I am looking for assistance to finding a great, ethical standard poodle breeder. Color doesn't matter to me, I just want to make sure that they are receiving the best care and are going through the proper testing. I do live in Michigan and would like to not travel too far. If you have any suggestions or any good experiences with a previous breeder please let me know.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd start with Jacknic. They breed both solid and parti. There are also are several good UKC breeders in Ohio. Shyre, Perigeaux, and MyTyme are all breeders I would check into if you are interested in parti and/or undocked tail.

For further options you could try making contact with one of the Michigan poodle clubs, Southeast or Mid. You can also try an Ohio club, such as the Western Reserve Club. Most clubs have someone responsible for providing referrals to local AKC Breeders.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

I got my boy Ori in July, his sire is from Jacknic (Jacknic’s Partly Cloudy) and his dam is from Highview Standard Poodles in Michigan. I’m so pleased with his temperament, energy level, trainability, etc. His tail is not docked, though I didn’t have strong opinions on that. Connie from Highview Standard Poodles was great to work with, when I got him he was already used to grooming and my groomer (before I started grooming him myself to save $$) said the breeder must have done a fantastic job getting him used to being handled, because he was the easiest young puppy she had ever groomed! So, based on temperament, intelligence, and trainability, I would happily get another Spoo from Highview and/or with Jacknic bloodlines.


----------



## tennysonsmom (Sep 29, 2021)

All of my knowledge is in the AKC conformation world and what you’re looking for could be very different from what I would be looking for but Targa would be my number one choice of breeders in Michigan. They are very active in the show world and one of the younger breeders (a daughter?) has both a biology degree and a degree in veterinary medicine and has gotten some attention recently because she’s working on an advanced degree in reproductive medicine. Kind of cool. I think they breed all or mostly blacks. They’re probably the most “prestigious” spoo breeder in Michigan and have produced several AKC grand champions. I don’t know much about them but Highview has been around for a long time in the show world. They specialize in silvers. If the UKC/sporting world is more what you’re looking for, Jacknic and River’s Edge seem to be worth looking into. Both have solids and multi colors I think. I know you said you don’t care about color but I can’t help but include it haha. It’s one of the first things I notice and there are differences in the lines of different colors and the breeders of different colors. I think everyone I mentioned is an AKC breeder of merit and that’s a good place to start because it means they are doing at least the minimum breed testing and championing their dogs.


----------



## KarlaJ99 (Nov 4, 2021)

cowpony said:


> I'd start with Jacknic. They breed both solid and parti. There are also are several good UKC breeders in Ohio. Shyre, Perigeaux, and MyTyme are all breeders I would check into if you are interested in parti and/or undocked tail.
> 
> For further options you could try making contact with one of the Michigan poodle clubs, Southeast or Mid. You can also try an Ohio clubs, such as the Western Reserve Club. Most clubs have someone responsible for providing referrals to local AKC Breeders.


Thank you so much. This gives me a great start and I appreciate it. I’ll look into each.


tennysonsmom said:


> All of my knowledge is in the AKC conformation world and what you’re looking for could be very different from what I would be looking for but Targa would be my number one choice of breeders in Michigan. They are very active in the show world and one of the younger breeders (a daughter?) has both a biology degree and a degree in veterinary medicine and has gotten some attention recently because she’s working on an advanced degree in reproductive medicine. Kind of cool. I think they breed all or mostly blacks. They’re probably the most “prestigious” spoo breeder in Michigan and have produced several AKC grand champions. I don’t know much about them but Highview has been around for a long time in the show world. They specialize in silvers. If the UKC/sporting world is more what you’re looking for, Jacknic and River’s Edge seem to be worth looking into. Both have solids and multi colors I think. I know you said you don’t care about color but I can’t help but include it haha. It’s one of the first things I notice and there are differences in the lines of different colors and the breeders of different colors. I think everyone I mentioned is an AKC breeder of merit and that’s a good place to start because it means they are doing at least the minimum breed testing and championing their dogs.


Thank you for this information. I know, I wanted to get a red but the more research I did I just realized that they're all too cute to limit myself. So I'm going to do some more research and hope for the best.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

KarlaJ99 said:


> Thank you so much. This gives me a great start and I appreciate it. I’ll look into each.
> 
> Thank you for this information. I know, I wanted to get a red but the more research I did I just realized that they're all too cute to limit myself. So I'm going to do some more research and hope for the best.


For red or apricot I would suggest Farleys D (near Pittsburgh). He posts here sometimes. Arreau in Ontario is also a red breeder, but she outcrossed to other colors to improve the diversity and structure of her dogs. I think her most recent litter was out of a black dog.


----------



## Pachapoodledad (Dec 17, 2020)

I’m a bit late here but wanted to put in another good word for Shyre near Columbus. Non-docking, doesn’t accept color/gender preferences (emphasis on family fit), and very committed to genetic diversity. Finding an ethical breeder was definitely my number one priority and it’s what led me to Shyre — our pup is 4 months now and he’s just been awesome, and the experience with Rebekah was great. Believe they’re expecting another litter in February as well.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Pachapoodledad said:


> I’m a bit late here but wanted to put in another good word for Shyre near Columbus. Non-docking, doesn’t accept color/gender preferences (emphasis on family fit), and very committed to genetic diversity. Finding an ethical breeder was definitely my number one priority and it’s what led me to Shyre — our pup is 4 months now and he’s just been awesome, and the experience with Rebekah was great. Believe they’re expecting another litter in February as well.


Glad to hear you had a good experience with her.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

KarlaJ99 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone,
> I am new to finding dog breeders and I am looking for assistance to finding a great, ethical standard poodle breeder. Color doesn't matter to me, I just want to make sure that they are receiving the best care and are going through the proper testing. I do live in Michigan and would like to not travel too far. If you have any suggestions or any good experiences with a previous breeder please let me know.


Also late, but I live in Ann Arbor and Sheryl Knight of Countryside is located in Manchester. I don’t know her personally but have followed her page looking at her beautiful dogs for years. I think she does test and doesn’t personally show, but strives to produce show quality dogs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

kuriooo said:


> I think she does test


I haven't looked thru all the results but there's definitely testing .
Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


----------

